# Bars for sale



## Graham055 (Aug 23, 2009)

At present my partner and i have looked at loads of cafe type bars which are for sale, we really just want to run a little cafe for 5 or 6 days a week 9-5 or something like that but constantly being directed by agents to buy a cafe bar when it looks to me as there are so many available that there is no future in this?

Secondly would the cafe go down well in Spain? this may all seem a little simple but its a massive move for us leaving secure jobs in the UK looking for a better quality of life in sunshine.

Any advise appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Graham055 said:


> At present my partner and i have looked at loads of cafe type bars which are for sale, we really just want to run a little cafe for 5 or 6 days a week 9-5 or something like that but constantly being directed by agents to buy a cafe bar when it looks to me as there are so many available that there is no future in this?
> 
> Secondly would the cafe go down well in Spain? this may all seem a little simple but its a massive move for us leaving secure jobs in the UK looking for a better quality of life in sunshine.
> 
> Any advise appreciated.



You WILL lose all of your money! Dont do it!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I advise very strongly against it (and I know a bit about it).


----------



## Graham055 (Aug 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> You WILL lose all of your money! Dont do it!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Why is that? Are you saying dont move to Spain?


----------



## Graham055 (Aug 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I advise very strongly against it (and I know a bit about it).


Please more detail if you could or supply me with number i will call?


----------



## stefanm (Apr 26, 2012)

I do not think they are saying: Do not move to spain... I mean, it can not get worse, right?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Graham055 said:


> Why is that? Are you saying dont move to Spain?



Bars and cafes are going bust left right and centre, they are very hard work, costly to set up with all the necessary permissions etc, overheads are high and profit margins are low. the tourism industry is struggling and many holiday companies are only offering "all inclusive" packages, 9am-5pm cafes dont work in Spain anyway cos of the hours folk like to eat and drink out, Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe and if you have secure jobs and a home in the UK then dont give it up!

Jo xxx


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

A friend of mine who owns a bar in Benalmadena is trying to sell his at the moment - He says that loads of people left/sold up last year and the same again this year - they just aren't making any money he says. Perhaps alot to do with resorts having their own all inclusive deals/bars and restaurants on their sites....


----------



## Graham055 (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stefanm said:


> I do not think they are saying: Do not move to spain... I mean, it can not get worse, right?


 I strongly suggest that unless you have an outside income source or a definite contracted job offer, then no DO NOT come to Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stefanm said:


> I do not think they are saying: Do not move to spain... I mean, it can not get worse, right?


it can get a LOT worse for them here in Spain than it is for them in the UK


there are so very many bars & cafeterías for sale at 'give-away prices' because Spain is in deep deep recession & some owners would actually be happy to do just that - _*give the bar/cafe away*_ - but even that could cost them money because they would still have debts to pay


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Cafes, bars and restaurants are amongst the hardest and most demanding businesses to operate. People, here in Spain and back in the UK are fickle about bars/cafes. Typically, you only get one chance with a punter and it`s easy to disappoint them. People here like their food and are, IMHO, more particular about it compared to many in the UK. Also, the level of failure in this sector is amongst the highest of any business groups you`d care to think of, notwithstanding the current recession of course 

Even if you had a wealth of experience in this area, they are going to be money pits, at the best of times. Let`s not even debate competition, marketing, suppliers, local knowledge and preferences etc. Even in the UK it would a ****** to pull off, let alone another country.

Wrong business and/or, wrong time - really sorry to appear negative, just being realistic.


----------



## Graham055 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yossa said:


> Cafes, bars and restaurants are amongst the hardest and most demanding businesses to operate. People, here in Spain and back in the UK are fickle about bars/cafes. Typically, you only get one chance with a punter and it`s easy to disappoint them. People here like their food and are, IMHO, more particular about it compared to many in the UK. Also, the level of failure in this sector is amongst the highest of any business groups you`d care to think of, notwithstanding the current recession of course
> 
> Even if you had a wealth of experience in this area, they are going to be money pits, at the best of times. Let`s not even debate competition, marketing, suppliers, local knowledge and preferences etc. Even in the UK it would a ****** to pull off, let alone another country.
> 
> Wrong business and/or, wrong time - really sorry to appear negative, just being realistic.


No the truth never hurts, TY


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

There are exceptions to the rule, they are the tourist areas of the larger Canary Islands, where unemployment is on the decrease and tourism is on the increase.

However the damned all inclusive holidays apply there too, so many refresh themselves in their hotels and bars and cafes, yes we have cafes here, suffer. You must tread very carefully.

Perhaps you should pay us a visit and see for yourself, take a fact finding Holiday to the sunny Canaries. Do come, we still need more tourists


----------

